# Decrased Eating/Pooping with Cage Temp. Change?



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

I took Hedgely to the vet today for the problems he had in my previous thread (http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...sticky-poop-penis-discharge-sneezing-etc.html) and the vet said he seemed to be fine, but gave me an antibiotic (Smz Tmp liquid) to give him just in case he might have a minor URI. My question now is if a change in the temperature of his cage might be affecting his eating habits. Since having additional heat, he has started sleeping in the end of his cage closest to his heater rather than under his sack and, while he is still drinking well, he no longer has quite the appetite he used to. Prior to adding heat, he would eat about half his food every night and his wheel would be plastered with poop in the morning. Now, he is eating significantly less and has much less frequent and much smaller poops. He still wheels every night, though not quite as much as usual. He usually does it constantly but has been going in short 1-2 minute bursts every 10-20 minutes or so recently. Additionally, he has been awake more often during the day as though he can't get comfortable and sleep when his lamp is on, which before the heater was added, he would sleep under his sack to avoid the light. On the way home from the vet today, he pooped only once and it was very small, somewhat green, and sticky in consistency. His diet hasn't changed since I bought him new food over a month ago. He eats Spike's Delite Ultra Diet Hedgehog Food (nutrition value found here: http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/spikesdelite.htm) and 2-3 mealworms a day. On a side note, I have also found him to have started climbing the side of his cage closest to the heater and wedging himself between the bars and the side of his wheel there as well. Could it be that he still isn't getting enough heat? The room he's in is already warm to start with (~75 degrees on average) plus he has that heater that warms his cage to closer to 79 or 80 degrees. Could it be that he's just bored from not getting out of his cage as frequently as he used to, as the vet recommended to do until his visit?

Another question I have is about the antibiotic he was given. Is it alright if it is grape-flavored? I have heard hedgehogs aren't supposed to have grapes and am curious if grape flavoring will have any negative effects on him? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

I just gave him a dose of his antibiotic, which he LOVES the flavor of, and he kind of sputtered a bit of it back out down his chin. He also ate 1 mealworm and 1 piece of kibble when I put him back in his cage. Since then, he has been making a chewing motion and slurping sound, much like he makes when he eats mealworms, while lying down. He has also been opening his mouth and licking his lips since his appetite decreased as well. Would that be symptomatic of having something caught in his throat? He drinks just fine and there's been no coughing.


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

I finally got him to let me check the inside of his mouth and I couldn't see anything stuck to the roof of his mouth. I couldn't see down his throat very far but it seemed to be normal. He's still making the aforementioned sound and motion, though.


----------

